# Decided to step into the 90's



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

One of my favourite bands from that era.









Vasoline Mix by Davetcan


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums.




soundclick.com


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Very cool. Great song. How long did it take you to put it together?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

4 or 5 days of very spotty effort. Probably around 15 hours.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Is that an original by you?


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> Is that an original by you?


Come on man...lol. It’s STP.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Is that an original by you?


LOL, not hardly. When I said "one of my favourite bands" that's what I meant. I played and sang everything but the drums but there it ends. I think I'll take a crack at Interstate Love Song next. Just a fun way to while away these Covid hours.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@davetcan , excellent work bud! Where did you get the drum backing tracks from Dave?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That sounds great!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> @davetcan , excellent work bud! Where did you get the drum backing tracks from Dave?


I just do a google search for isolated drums. Failing that if I can get a midi track I have a couple of drum vst's in Sonar.

I found this one on YouTube.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

GeorgeMich said:


> Come on man...lol. It’s STP.


LOL. Who is "STP"? Seriously. No idea.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

KapnKrunch said:


> LOL. Who is "STP"? Seriously. No idea.


Stone Temple Pilots, a big rock group from the 90s.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

KapnKrunch said:


> LOL. Who is "STP"? Seriously. No idea.


Welcome to the twentieth century.



davetcan said:


> One of my favourite bands from that era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you need to kick the smack habit.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job man!!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome Dave. interstate Love Song has been my STP tune to play. Wind Cries Mary sounds great too.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice job, the intro was spot on, how did you do that? I also loved that song/band back in the day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I cheated a bit on the intro. The one thing I haven't figured out how to do digitally is to produce controlled feedback. I got it as close as I could and then underlayed the original to fill it out. The feedback you hear just before the main riff starts was me playing thru one of my amps and mic'ing the cab.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This would be the answer.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

Amazing. That intro was bang on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I just do a google search for isolated drums. Failing that if I can get a midi track I have a couple of drum vst's in Sonar.
> 
> I found this one on YouTube.


YouTube is great for finding isolated drum tracks. 

For my covers, I also often purchase drums tracks from the website karaoke-version.com. Only $2 per track and their selection of songs is pretty good. I add the drums to Logic Pro, and then add in the bass, guitars, and vocals.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Very well done! I hope you won't mind some constructive criticism re mixing .. Your vocal is way up front (in-your-face). I would bring it down quite a bit to blend in with the rest of the track. I remember reading once about different mixing approaches and one great trick was - you play your track and go in the next room .. you will hear right away which part is too loud. Great playing and singing!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> Very well done! I hope you won't mind some constructive criticism re mixing .. Your vocal is way up front (in-your-face). I would bring it down quite a bit to blend in with the rest of the track. I remember reading once about different mixing approaches and one great trick was - you play your track and go in the next room .. you will hear right away which part is too loud. Great playing and singing!


Strangely enough I had it back in the mix originally and other "critics" (some of who you know) suggested I pull it forward. LOL. 

I like the next room tip!


----------

